# Atl/duluth Herf?



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I spoke w/ Tony at Mack's Cigars in Duluth and he was go on trying to get a Herf at his shop. For those that have met Tony know what a good guy he is. Very good selection and good lounge for a gathering. Just throwing the idea out there for anyone who wants to throw any ideas or dates in. Lets get this in the works.:ss


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds good to me. Where is Macks?


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Sugarloaf Parkway in Duluth....near the country club.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool. I know that neck of the woods.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Is this going to be an all nighter?


----------

